# Black Hawk Bows??



## Deadeye33

Anyone ever heard of blackhawk recurve bows? I know a guy selling one and thought I would check here since I can't find much about this brand on google.

The only thing I can see is there was a company near Pittsburgh making these bows. 

Any information would be appreciated.

Deadeye33


----------



## 963369

Blackhawk Archery was run out of a small place in McKeesport, Pa., by the Cravotta Brothers. They made wonderful longbows, and some nice recurves. The longbows were not as forgiving if you made release mistakes....but if you had very consistent form and knew how to handle their longbows they weer a thing of magic.


----------



## SCS

I have a 43# Short Hornet. Has a nice finish and smooth draw, but kinda shocky on release.
Steve


----------



## hockeyref

*Not really relevant but:*

Just a side note - 20 years ago I was acquainted with a guy that said that he worked for Blackhawk ..... He had some "scrp risers" that he made into lamps and such.... no way to prove it he di\did not, but hey...... He hadseveral of their bows, and other "pieces and parts".

FWIW - I'm sitting with in 10 miles of Mckeesport right now!

P.S. - I NEED SPELL CHECK!


----------



## retro-grouch

Deadeye...give me the specs on the bow. I'll give you the date of manufacture


----------



## SCS

Retro, I'll take ya up on the offer. Mine is a 43# Short Hornet, 57 1/2" long. Green finish on the limbs, if that matters. I haven't been able to find much of anything on this company.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## retro-grouch

Steve...give me the serial numbers.


----------



## SCS

I'll get it tonight.


----------



## mick1

*cravotta bros.*

i got one i am trying to find out about it is a 
Black Hawk
yellow jacket
1058
Y638
40# @ 28"

tryig to find out if its a recurve or a long bow and any other info about this bow would be apracitated


----------



## Two Blade

Not trying to hijack this Thread but...would this Blackhawk Scorpion of mine be considered a recurve or longbow? I bought it last year on eBay as a recurve. I would post a pic of it stung but the string I have is too short.


----------



## gtizzle67

i just bought a blackhawk cheif recurve, its 41# at 28in


----------



## holycow1972

*scorpion*

have you heard what it's considered?

I believe recurve....but appears to be semi-curved...

how does it shoot?

what did you pay for it? looks nice...


----------



## Two Blade

holycow1972 said:


> have you heard what it's considered?
> 
> I believe recurve....but appears to be semi-curved...
> 
> how does it shoot?
> 
> what did you pay for it? looks nice...


I haven't heard anything about what it would be considered. I paid forty dollars. There was a time when I thought it shot ok but not anymore but that might be because I have never had a decent string for it. Also, the shelf has a down angle to it so it is hard to keep an arrow on it. When I did shoot it, I usually used a Bear Weatherest. I'll make you a deal on it if you are left handed. LOL


----------



## I'm Not Ted

AKM said:


> Not trying to hijack this Thread but...would this Blackhawk Scorpion of mine be considered a recurve or longbow? I bought it last year on eBay as a recurve. I would post a pic of it stung but the string I have is too short.


AKM, I believe that on recurves, the string touches the limb at the tips, on longbows, not so much. Looks like a longbow to me but of course, I could be totally wrong!


----------



## Randybadger

*Blackhawk Wasp*

Hi, I was wondering if it were possible to find parts for a Wasp by Black Hawk 30# bow. Specifically, it's missing a plastic horn nock from the top. Is this a piece that's specific to the company or are these a universal part? I can't seem to locate them online and the local archery store is closed for the weekend. Thanks


----------



## Wepdoc

I've recently inherited a black hawk recurve bow has A273 hand written on it along with its length 56" and draw weight of 45#@27". Would like to know a little more about the bow. I never saw my father shot it, but I know he had arrows at one point, and his brother tells me he was pretty good with it too. My son took an interest in it and has got it restrung, need help on arrows, nock types ect. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Wepdoc

retro-grouch said:


> Deadeye...give me the specs on the bow. I'll give you the date of manufacture


I recently inherited a black hawk avenger bow when my father passed away, I never saw him shoot it but do remember him having some arrows at one point. A273 is written on it with 52" and 45# @ 27" any info on bow and types of arrows and nocks to use would be appreciated. My son did get it restrung and has taken an interest in the bow


----------



## Plumberone

I know this is an old thread, but I have a Black Hawk Firebolt, and would like to know the approximate value. I have been shooting archery for a while now, ever since my Uncle gave me a bow and a book by Fred Bear, in 1959.


----------



## WebCrawley

My Father-In-Law left us a Blackhawk Chief. 
Serial#32064
C-1060
36# @ 28"
69"

I would like any information on this bow that I can get. 
I also wonder about the 69" marking when I have measure the bow and found it to be 65" from tip to tip.
I'm not an expert and would like to know where I can get a new string (it didn't have one) or what specs a custom string should have.


----------



## teacherdrp

I bought a Black Hawk Scorpion bow over fifty years ago and have had it ever since, Today (Sept 11, 2021) I was using it with my son and grandsons in the yard. I bought a Genesis compound bow for the twin grandsons to use, but my old Black Hawk, to me, is easier to shoot and just as accurate. The stamping on the (dark red) bow say 32# which I would say is spot on. The bow was not particularly expensive when I bought it--after all, I was in my late teens and didn't have much money. But I add that it is still a beautiful bow. I hope my grandsons will be able to use it moving forward.


----------

